
Working from Home Is Not Remote Work - rumpope
https://blog.trello.com/working-from-home-is-not-remote-work
======
nlawalker
The title is a little clickbait-y, the message of the article is _" There is
an enormous, Grand Canyon-sized difference between letting an employee work
from home once in a while and calling yourself a “remote team.”_"

